# I found a Poodle on my way home



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I almost ran over a little poodle mix on my way home from work. I pulled over, and called to him, but he ran further away. So I took an empty bag out of my car, walked up to him, and pretended to have a treat in the bag. He ran up to me, and I grabbed him. I held him for a minute, and he licked my face.

He has a tag with a phone number, so I brought him home and called, but could only leave a message. I sure hope they call back. He seems to like it here. ~ LOL

I've named him Bob.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I seriously think you were put on this earth to help animals! Just imagine if someone else hadn't been looking out for the pup? I hope his owner's call back-good for you for taking "Bob" in for the meantime! :aktion033: 



> I almost ran over a little poodle mix on my way home from work. I pulled over, and called to him, but he ran further away. So I took an empty bag out of my car, walked up to him, and pretended to have a treat in the bag. He ran up to me, and I grabbed him. I held him for a minute, and he licked my face.
> 
> He has a tag with a phone number, so I brought him and called, but could only leave a message. I sure hope they call back. He seems to like it here. ~ LOL
> 
> I've named him Bob.[/B]


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Bob is a lucky little guy to be found by you. A tiny little poodle I had many years ago (like 40) was the smartest dog I ever saw.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oooooh i almost STOLE a p**dle today!!! some jack*** left their teeny tiny p**dle in their CLOSED UP CAR in the 90 degree afternoon... i was leaving work and saw his little bitty head pop up and slammed on my breaks and made sure he had an open window (he didnt) and i tried the doors (locked) and called mall security. of course the owner is on her way out.... and when she opened the car door... the stinkin p** came jumping to MY arms! i had cold water for him and told the lady in my typical snarky way what i thought of the situation. and gave her my number if she wanted to "get rid" of him. :innocent: 

i bet your p**dle is cuter than our p**dle. 

hahahahaha

how's daisy like her roommate bob? how's lulu? she must think she's been moved to the crazyhouse LMAO!!! "who ARE these delinquents and WHY do they keep showing up HERE?!?!?!?" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> [/qoooooh i almost STOLE a p**dle today!!! some jack*** left their teeny tiny p**dle in their CLOSED UP CAR in the 90 degree afternoon... i was leaving work and saw his little bitty head pop up and slammed on my breaks and made sure he had an open window (he didnt) and i tried the doors (locked) and called mall security. of course the owner is on her way out.... and when she opened the car door... the stinkin p** came jumping to MY arms! i had cold water for him and told the lady in my typical snarky way what i thought of the situation. and gave her my number if she wanted to "get rid" of him.uote]
> 
> What did the woman say about leaving her little baby in that car? Geesh as the saying goes.. "the more I see of people the more I love my dog! ....with the exceptions of everyone here of course!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> oooooh i almost STOLE a p**dle today!!! some jack*** left their teeny tiny p**dle in their CLOSED UP CAR in the 90 degree afternoon... i was leaving work and saw his little bitty head pop up and slammed on my breaks and made sure he had an open window (he didnt) and i tried the doors (locked) and called mall security. of course the owner is on her way out.... and when she opened the car door... the stinkin p** came jumping to MY arms! i had cold water for him and told the lady in my typical snarky way what i thought of the situation. and gave her my number if she wanted to "get rid" of him. :innocent:
> 
> i bet your p**dle is cuter than our p**dle.
> 
> ...


LOL ~ I know. When I walked in with Bob, Joplin gave me that "look", the WTF is that, look.

Daisy just gave him a big "stay away from me, and we'll get along just fine" growl. ~ LOL

Poor Lulu, can't come out to the vanity area, because that's where I put Bob, with a blanket, food, and a toy. He sure seems to be making himself at home. :smrofl: 

I hope that "car lady" calls you. What color is your poodle??


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> What did the woman say about leaving her little baby in that car? Geesh as the saying goes.. "the more I see of people the more I love my dog! ....with the exceptions of everyone here of course!! [/B]


yeah i don't really know. i wasn't listening to her garbage. i just hope she listened to MINE, lol. i truly don't think she knew what she was doing by leaving him in there for as long as she did (it really wasnt more than 2-3 minutes, judging by the temp of the inside of the car when she opened the door), and i let her know, in no uncertain terms, HOW bad it COULD HAVE BEEN... in even THAT short of a time. as i was walking away, the security guard had told her that if she needed to bring her dog in, to just explain her situation to a security guard before going in the mall (they're always in the lot) and she'd be fine. 

i'm definitely NOT a p**dle person, but this little guy was adorable. too tiny for me, but adorable anyway. 

i wonder if deb will have to change her name to "Multi-Malt Mom with A Little Poo, too" now... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Deb, it was that poodle's lucky day that you found him!! For your sake I hope he has a good home waiting to welcome him back!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Deb - :rockon: :rockon: and :chili: :chili: for the little poodle! Bob's a lucky little guy to have found you or be found by you. :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:smrofl:


> i wonder if deb will have to change her name to "Multi-Malt Mom with A Little Poo, too" now...[/B]


 :smrofl:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: You are such a good soul....That Poodler Doodle is lucky you found him.x000x N


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I almost ran over a little poodle mix on my way home from work.[/B]




You need to find ANOTHER route to drive home Deb....  


Many years ago after working late one evening, I was walking out to my car in this empty parking lot when I noticed this tiny parakeet... This little guy was not a very good flyer and it's not difficult to predict what will happen to a domesticated bird whose main mode of getting around is walking... 
He is sort of following me but whenever I try and get too close, he goes the other way... After a few minutes of this comedy, some lady comes out wearing a sweater and she gives me the sweater to use as a net. I eventually catch him and get him in the car to go home. You ought to try sometime driving a car with a bird sort of flying around on the inside... Picture the bird landing on the 12 o'clock position on the steering wheel and then trying to stay there as I turend one direction and then the other.  Then I have to go out and buy all this bird equipment because I have not had a parakeet since I was about 10 years old. He lived another 4 or 5 years...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417119
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, Steve!! I can relate. My first, and only, Rescue Parrot, is Stevie Ray. He is HUGE, and I took him to the vet right away. He was on my head, the gear shift, the dash-board, the stearing wheel, and my lap. He was pooping the entire way, he got his feet caught in my hair, he flapped his wings to escape my hair, and all the while we are at a red-light, with a cop sitting next to us. You should have seen the look on the cops face. He didn't know what to do with us. Should he pull me over? I just looked at him and shook my head. I wanted to roll down my window and scream for help ~ LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Welcome, Bob. I hope his family finds him....but Bob might not want them to....


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

You are the best Deb! Somehow Bob knew where to be when he needed help. :grouphug:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Just checking in on Bob


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Update: I called the number, for the 10th time, and someone answered!!! 

I asked if her dog was missing. She said, "I'm at work, this is my cell phone. What does the dog look like?". I said, "Like a small poodle." Then I asked her what color the collar was. She said, "red", and she was NOT aware her dog was missing. Then she went on to say, her 8-year-old boy must have let him out AGAIN.

Her husband, the 8-year-old, and their 2-month-old, came over to pick up Bob. Turns out they "tie" him up in an unfenced area, and he chews through the "skimpy" rope, over and over again.

I won't get into detail, but did have the father's permission to give a lecture. From the look on their "ignorant" faces, I'm thinking it sunk in. I did tell them, if I ever pick up Bob again, I will NOT contact them.

I have their phone number and address. I will be checking up on Bob, and making sure that he is not tied-up outside. We did have a good talk. I just pray it sunk in.

His name is "Jack", but he is Bob to me ~ LOL

I miss Bob :mellow:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope that your talk sunk in, Deb. Bob deserves so much better. Outside in the CA heat - disgusting.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

God bless you for taking care of "Bob" and for hopefully educating his family some.
enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for taking care of Bob lol! I hope the lecture sunk in to. Keep us updated on him!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Glad this little guy has an 'angel" (you!) looking out for him. hopefully getting the lecture will have an impact . Is this something the kid does and the parents have tried to tell him not to?...or is this something the parents are "ok" with but for the fact the rope is skimpy? 
Did they seem very! very! grateful that you saved "Bob"? were they very relieved he was not killed or maimed by a car??


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

AWWW !  I really hope Bob's people realize how important it is to be responsible when you have dogs. I hope they learned their lesson~!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Glad this little guy has an 'angel" (you!) looking out for him. hopefully getting the lecture will have an impact . Is this something the kid does and the parents have tried to tell him not to?...or is this something the parents are "ok" with but for the fact the rope is skimpy?
> Did they seem very! very! grateful that you saved "Bob"? were they very relieved he was not killed or maimed by a car??[/B]


Terri ~ It was UGLY. This entire family started the "uglyness". The IGNORANCE was obvious. They "volunteered" the "ugly" information, as though they've done nothing wrong. The parents ARE to blame, not to mention, they ARE the responsible party. They have raised this kid to be equally "irresponsible".

And, NO, they did NOT seem grateful to get the dog back. They simply "Thanked" ME for my trouble.

I am so upset. I wish I hadn't called the number. 

It was a shock to me. I cannot go into detail, but I AM keeping an eye on Bob. I told him, as I do all of my babies, "don't worry, you never have to worry again". I am definately looking out for Bob. I gave him my word.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417247
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smcry: :smcry: Deb, it makes my heart sick to think of poor Bob. But you know you did the right thing by calling, you had no idea what kind of family they were. Actually, since he had a collar and tag, why wouldn't you have thought he was a beloved family pet?

Love you.
xoxoxo


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

yup.. I had a feeling! The woman's phone conversation seemed like there was no huge relief and gratitude!! If there had been You'd have automatically posted her elation and you'd have expressed how good it felt to have 'saved" him for her. 
.... I had one incident many many years where I too wish I had never found the owners of a little lost dog. His name was " Skipper" .They were so blase about the whole thing I wanted to smack them! I had even asked them were they sure they even wanted a dog. ( some information come out as well as their 'attitude' when they picked him up) because if he was 'too-much" I'd see he got a good home. They said well yes... of course... he 'barks' if someone comes in the yard and alerts them...(WHAT??? that's the MAIN! reason you want him???? ... get a " bleeping " motion detector!! )
I hugged him as they went to leave and said a silent prayer for him.
Don't get me wrong ..they weren't abusive in the 'normal' sense..but so dam*ned indifferent to him. There appeared to be no real 'love" there at all and that made me so sad!! Turned out many months later....I found they had taken him to the pound!!!! they were going on an extensive vacation... and didn't want to 'kennel' him!!! ( didn't want to spend the money is most likely! ) . 
How I found out...A friend , who worked ( volunteered) told me about this sweet dog that was brought in ... I forgot the 'excuse' they used for turning him in and after talking about this sweet dog...how he seemed to just 'eat-up' even the slightest attention and affection. She finally casually used the name "Skipper". I practically jumped at her and asked questions and sure enough it was him.
she said she almost took him herself but He was adopted immediately to what she declared as every dog's dream-home. I was so happy Skipper 's story had a good ending and he got the home he deserved. 
I pray Bob's family shapes up !!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

This is so sad! People like this should not own pets!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

ugh. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

talking to my upstairs neighbor today, he relayed a story similar. he was visiting a business in a cute, trendy, old part of town, and a bunch of people were surrounding a car with out-of-state plates b/c there was a maltese-pomeranian mix inside, very lethargic, very non-responsive. they called the police, who arrived in record time (for cleveland, anyway), and when the owners finally bothered to show up, they were slapped (i wish literally) with a $250 fine, the max for leaving a dog in a car here. they eventually surrendered the dog b/c "eh, we just got him/her, it's just such a hassle to travel with a dog, you know?" :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 

the cleveland APL found a good home for him/her within 24 hours. i wish all doggies had the same luck.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Deb, I just saw the story of Bob. I'm so proud of you, you force of nature you!! :rockon: You did the only thing you could for Bob and lectured his family like a trooper! Thank you for being an angel to these poor babies. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

While I'm happy you found Bob, it is sad to see him go with his crappy owners. Thankfully he has you as his guardian angel.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh! Those people certainly don't know how to take care of a dog. I'm glad you have their address and maybe can drive by to see if he's outside. I know someone who had seen a dog tied up day after day after day and one night she rescued him. Hmmmm .....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Deb, what a lucky little boy Bob is that you found him, goodness knows what may have happened to him otherwise, but I sure hope his people took note of your advice, I can't imagine a little dog being tied outside in the heat all day, not even a large one for that matter :smmadder: 
I am glad you are going to follow up and keep an eye out for little Bob, I think I know what will happen if you do see him outside, alone, tied up in the heat


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sad, sad story!:smcry: 

Kuddos to you for being a kind human.............


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/10/02/us/polit...nyt&emc=rss


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad Bob's family was found, but sheesh, one would think maybe they would buy a thicker rope or fence the area he's in by now! :smpullhair: Some people are so ignorant! :shocked:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm glad Bob's family was found, but sheesh, one would think maybe they would buy a thicker rope or fence the area he's in by now! :smpullhair: Some people are so ignorant! :shocked:[/B]


When they picked Bob up. The guy had a chain in his hand. He said they were going to use that from now on.  

This dog isn't even 10-pounds. It's an indoor dog. By the time he left, he did promise me they would take him for walks, and leave him in the house. I also reminded him of the law, but I fibbed a little. I left out the 3-hour rule, and made it sound illegal all together. :brownbag:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!! A CHAIN for a small poodle!!! :smpullhair: ..... or any dog for that matter. I really think Bob needs a new home.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

How sad. In so many ways.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

:bysmilie: I will never understand how people can live with an animal and not treat it as a part of the family. Our vacation was unexpectantly cancelled, so we have gone away for the past 2 weekends. We left Diego at my sister's house with Izzy, for his comfort, but we all miss him like crazy and this weekend we are keeping Izzy for my sister while she goes out of town. Why don't people plan ahead for their pets and let them be with the family? I will never understand.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> :bysmilie: I will never understand how people can live with an animal and not treat it as a part of the family. Our vacation was unexpectantly cancelled, so we have gone away for the past 2 weekends. We left Diego at my sister's house with Izzy, for his comfort, but we all miss him like crazy and this weekend we are keeping Izzy for my sister while she goes out of town. Why don't people plan ahead for their pets and let them be with the family? I will never understand.[/B]


I don't understand it either. Whats the point of having a dog if its just going to be tied up all day.

Gotta wonder, whats wrong with some people.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bet Bob is hoping they don't change their ways, then when he gets away again, he'll be coming home...as Bob.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

I don't understand what the point in having a 'dog' is if you are just going to stick them in the backyard. They are so much fun and a lot of company when you make them part of the family. I have had my sheltie for 7 years and she has been my best friend through the hardest and happiest times in my life, I can't imagine not having her around. (I will never forget the last time I was pregnant and I was getting up a lot at night for the restroom, she would get up and make every trip with me - after she let out a big sigh so that I knew she was tired to ). Diego has a happy spirit, which was exactly what I needed when he came into the family, he just is so happy to see us and to be alive and it has rubbed off on all of us. (My father had passed 5 months before and the stress and sadness was still pretty overwhelming.). I cannot imagine not having those 2 in my life :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm happy to hear you will be watching out for Bob. I hope that somehow you end up with him again before he suffers anymore at the hands of his "owners".


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I'm happy to hear you will be watching out for Bob. I hope that somehow you end up with him again before he suffers anymore at the hands of his "owners".[/B]



I've been sick to my stomach all day. Of course when you find a dog, the first thing you do is find the owner. I can't help but wish I hadn't. I'm going to drive by Bob's house on my way home from work. I'll feel much better knowing he's not chained outside.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Poor Bob :huh: Crappy family! But thank goodness for you, Debs..maybe it will happen again and you'll get him back :wub: 

Thanks for well, for being you!

Hugs,
Andrea


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417424
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb keep a eye open, I don't trust those people. Who knows maybe this had to happen so he can get some help.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=417558
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have tears in my eyes just thinking about Bob. I really hope that this was an eye opener to his family, but if they now have a chain. OMG. I feel sick to my stomach with you, Deb.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

a chain!!! a chain??? what is wrong with these people! ??? Deb you have another nauseous member here!!
BUT I think things happen for a reason and maybe little Bob's fate will take a turn for the better.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> a chain!!! a chain??? what is wrong with these people! ??? Deb you have another nauseous member here!!
> BUT I think things happen for a reason and maybe little Bob's fate will take a turn for the better.[/B]


Omg poor little Bob, I am hoping you are right here Terri, perhaps it was fate that drew Bob to Deb, these people don't deserve to keep him, I just cannot understand why on earth anyone would have a pet if he can't be inside and treated like a member of the family


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG, Poor Bob!! What is wrong with people today?? There are so many STUPID reality shows on TV now, why don't they come out with a reality show on "HOW TO TREAT A FURBABY"??
Sounds to me like poor Bob has no love and companionship and NEEDS to come home to you! God Bless you.
Marie & the (Loved and cared for) Boys*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

OKAY, DOG NAPPERS UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!! Bob needs us! :brownbag: :brownbag: :innocent: (Where's the super hero's when you need one to swope in and rescue the innocent?)


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

How can you not know your baby is missing? I know when my special friend goes into the kitchen to get a drink of water! I hope if I am ever lost, you are the one to find me. Take comfort in the fact that you gave him some happy times, and that YOU did what was right for him. We cannot fix it all, Deb, but you sure did your part for wee Bob. Continue to keep an eye on him for all of us. 

I have told the story many times about when my great gradfather lay dying, he called my ggmother to his bedside and told he to never turn away a sick or hungry animal. It might be an angel testing you. That must apply to lost animals too. You passed the test with flying colors Miss Deb, and the angels know it. 

Samsonsmom


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Deb you are a dog magnet!!!!! In more and more cities it is against the law to tie a dog up and leave them like that. I am glad you are keeping an eye on him.


----------

